# Mystics



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

Who will be cut?

Possibles 
Tamara Bowie
Sonja Henning
Bernadette Ngoyisa
Zuzana Zirkova
Nakia Sanford
Tonya Washington

I'm guessing Zuzana Zirkova, Sonja Henning, and Nakia Sanford.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Really??? You think Bowie makes the roster before Zirkova and Henning?

I haven't kept up with the Mystics very well this preseason but that is interesting from what I read prior to the draft.


----------



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

> Really??? You think Bowie makes the roster before Zirkova and Henning?


Well Zirkova hasn't even made it to camp yet, she is still overseas. I dont think Henning will make it because we already have Anne Burgess and Kiesha Brown at the point. Henning hasnt done much at all for us in the preseason either.

I may be wrong but i just have a feeling those three will get the ax.


----------



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

Bowie also was pretty impressing the last game putting up 7 points(3-for-4), 2 rebounds and a steal.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

Ngoyisa and Mowe got the ax today. That leaves us with no big players yet again. 
That is sooo disappointing. I thought one of their goals was to get some size in the paint. It didn't happen.

That could be our downfall yet again.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sagebrush</b>!
> Ngoyisa and Mowe got the ax today. That leaves us with no big players yet again.
> That is sooo disappointing. I thought one of their goals was to get some size in the paint. It didn't happen.
> 
> That could be our downfall yet again.


What a WASTE of a pick in the dispersal draft!!!! I wondered about Jenny Mowe and her being such an early pick.


----------



## mysticsr1 (May 22, 2003)

Mowe looked lost and very slow at the preseason game. Sanford seems a little raw, but she is definitely more athletic. They still might be checking the waiver wire. Page, Aiysha, Ashia will be 4-5's and Sanford will probably be the only true 5. I hope Meek plays mostly the 4, I think she is better on the baseline and puts her under the boards more. Most 4's can not match up with her.


----------

